# How To Tell If You Have A Super Red Red Belly Piranha?



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Ok so iv'e Noticed on Aquascape Online Fish Store that they have a Piranha Called Super Red Red Belly Piranha and i wanted to know if there is any way to tell if i have one, Do they Stay Bright Red all the time even when stressed? or is it just a sales Pitch to get people to buy.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe they are just wild caught reds... not bred in captivity like most


----------



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Ægir said:


> I believe they are just wild caught reds... not bred in captivity like most


Good Enough answer for me


----------

